# Difference between Stihl 023/MS230 and 021/MS210



## k_kindig11 (Jul 25, 2012)

I was just doing some browsing and noticed that both have 40mm cylinder/piston and seem to contain the same parts. What are the differences between the two saws because obviously there has to be some...? (apart from the screw-on cap to flippy cap upgrade with the MS versions). The only difference I have found thus far is the stroke. If anyone can shed some light on this that would be great...


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 25, 2012)

k_kindig11 said:


> I was just doing some browsing and noticed that both have 40mm cylinder/piston and seem to contain the same parts. What are the differences between the two saws because obviously there has to be some...? (apart from the screw-on cap to flippy cap upgrade with the MS versions). The only difference I have found thus far is the stroke. If anyone can shed some light on this that would be great...



The stroke is different, making a 5cc difference in deplacement (40 vs 35).


----------



## sefh3 (Jul 25, 2012)

The 021 has a roller bearings for the crank bearings which allows for the crank to be replaced. The 023 doesn't. That is about the only difference between them.


----------



## k_kindig11 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2012)

The 021,023,025 are pretty much the same saw, except for the engine block differences and chain/bar pitch etc...

The same with the MS210, MS230, MS250...............

The MS 210 replaced the 021, with some minor differences caps, rear handle/air filter cover, etc..... Same for the 023, 025......

You see the trend?


----------



## k_kindig11 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fish said:


> The 021,023,025 are pretty much the same saw, except for the engine block differences and chain/bar pitch etc...
> 
> The same with the MS210, MS230, MS250...............
> 
> ...




Yep so its similar with what they did with the 029/039/ms290/ms310/ms290... basically all parts are interchangeable... ??


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2012)

k_kindig11 said:


> Yep so its similar with what they did with the 029/039/ms290/ms310/ms290... basically all parts are interchangeable... ??



yes


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2012)

I make that my business....


----------



## Phil_C (Jul 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The stroke is different, making a 5cc difference in deplacement (40 vs 35).



Can you confirm that? My IPL's show the same part number for the crankshaft in both the 021 and MS210.



sefh3 said:


> The 021 has a roller bearings for the crank bearings which allows for the crank to be replaced. The 023 doesn't. That is about the only difference between them.



I think you will find early 021's, 023's and 025's had the roller bearings and the later 021's etc had the redesigned crankshaft with non replaceable bearings.



k_kindig11 said:


> Yep so its similar with what they did with the 029/039/ms290/ms310/ms290... basically all parts are interchangeable... ??



All parts are interchangeable but there are differences in the shape of the engine covers etc that limit some changeability. For example a carburetor box cover from an 021 will not fit on an MS210 as the MS210 is a different shape. However if you change the handle housing as well as the carby box cover then it should fit. Also the MS210 saw the introduction of the tool-less caps (flippy caps).

Regards

Phil


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 26, 2012)

Phil_C said:


> Can you confirm that? My IPL's show the same part number for the crankshaft in both the 021 and MS210.
> ....



My info was off the Acres site (CSCC), and about 021 vs. 023. 

It is logical, as the displacement is different, and it looks like the bore is the same. 
Different strokes is possible, even if the P&C is the same - a 4mm difference sounds like a lot though.

I am no expert on those crappy saws, so I bail out of here.....


----------



## sawfun9 (Jul 26, 2012)

The ms210 is supposed to have the weaker stamped rod where the ms230 is supposed to be a forged one like the better saws. At least according to the Stihl catalog.


----------



## Phil_C (Jul 26, 2012)

sawfun9 said:


> The ms210 is supposed to have the weaker stamped rod where the ms230 is supposed to be a forged one like the better saws. At least according to the Stihl catalog.



My IPL's show the early model 021's as having a stamped rod and the later ones having a forged one the same as the MS210.


----------



## Phil_C (Jul 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> My info was off the Acres site (CSCC), and about 021 vs. 023.
> 
> It is logical, as the displacement is different, and it looks like the bore is the same.
> Different strokes is possible, even if the P&C is the same - a 4mm difference sounds like a lot though.
> ...



Sorry for some reason I read k_kindig11 question as being the difference between the 021 to MS210. I should have read it properly I think Fish's post threw me You are correct the 021 has it's own shorter stroke crankshaft with a 40mm bore. The 023 has a longer stroke crank with a 40mm bore and the 025 has the longer stroke crank with a 42.5mm bore (42mm on early versions).
As for them being crappy well I have seen these little saws take an absolute pounding and still keep going. One 021 we had was used as a limbing saw which meant it was basically running 7-8 hours a day 5-6 hours a week and it held up very well. The only problem we had with it was the oiler.

Regards

Phil


----------



## ptjeep (Jul 26, 2012)

If you're looking for a project, an 023 crank will fit in a 021 with a little combustion chamber work. Makes for a great limbing saw:msp_tongue:


----------



## Heycheck_meout (Aug 3, 2018)

I too wanted to know the difference between a stihl 021 and an 025? Recently i bought a couple new carbs off ebay for them and they advertise that the same carb fits both saws. And they did ,worked great , till i fried the 021 ,but it had performed well above its expected life. So back to ebay and wow what a deal 31.00 dollars for engine cylinder and lower cap piston ,rod,crank, but there it was again. Fits 021,023,025,ms210,ms230,ms250 and it fit right in the old chassie and covers fit no problem. So what is the difference? The only difference i can see is the 021 has a different amount of teeth on the sprocket and a shorter bar. But i didnt check it but i was thinking you might advance the timing if they had different diameter fly wheels or different magnet location ,i dont know or really think that be the case.i say all of those models use exactly same motor.but while im here has anyone ever hear of an 025 with a stainless piston rod .my 025 has one and it is real thin on the thickness compared to all the other ones i have seen. It is bullet proof. I have even run octane boost with my fuel a couple times,and i drilled a hole thru my muffler.the saw screams.


----------

